# GCC11 build fail within Poudriere but works on host



## freebuser (Sep 30, 2022)

I am trying to upgrade my FreeBSD system to 13.1-RELEASE but I needed to build all the ports before upgrading my server.

Unfortunately I am unable to build gcc11 with Poudriere, but can built from /usr/ports on host ( which is actually a Hyper V VM) - lots of faults from top -m io.






Is it possible to copy the gcc pkg file to poudriere so it doesn't have to build it.

My VM system is with 6G ram and 18G swap.

both bootstraps are disabled.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 30, 2022)

Look at  the poudriere build logs to see _why_ it failed. If it builds fine on its own on the host, then it's probably a resource issue if there are some other large ports building at the same time as lang/gcc11. I often get several GCCs building concurrently and this eats up resources like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## freebuser (Sep 30, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Look at  the poudriere build logs to see _why_ it failed.



No errors in poudriere build logs, after some time the jail get killed by the host - with failed to reclaim memory messages.
Never ran out of memory or swap as far as I can tell.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 30, 2022)

Every port build has it's own logs. I'm fairly certain there are errors in there. Poudriere build jails don't get killed without reason.


----------



## freebuser (Sep 30, 2022)

This is the kind of logs I am getting from the build. The build takes about 8hrs before faulting. Building from host takes about 2.5hrs.

Previous build






Current build


----------



## freebuser (Sep 30, 2022)

Sorry rereading your first reply, I am guessing a resource issue too. Is it possible to copy the build from host to poudriere repo. I share this repo over NFS to server and upgrade server ports that way.


----------



## diizzy (Sep 30, 2022)

No, but you can define number of workers and jobs being run concurrently. Additionally you can also disable usage of tmpfs in Poudriere but that would add more I/O to your storage device(s).


----------

